# Training birds to land on loft roof alone.



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

How to train homers/tipplers/rollers to land only on the loft roof and not on the nearby trees.

Is training the homer/tipplers/rollers are all the same or is each has different Technic

How about training old / young birds.

Thanks

Diwakar


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats where the feeding call and schedule plays the game. They are not going to land and stay on the tree if they trap for the feeding call


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Thats where the feeding call and schedule plays the game. They are not going to land and stay on the tree if they trap for the feeding call


I agree 100%. You have to be really strict on the feeding for this to happen. I know it sounds cruel but if a bird doesn't trap right away and gets his/her share during feeding time then he/she will have to go hungry and wait for the next feeding. And you better beleive that that bird/s will be the first to trap the next time.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Agree with all above. Everytime you feed them shake a can or plastic bottle with some feed inside. When you do let them out make sure they are hungry. When you shake that can or bottle they know its time to go in because its feeding time. Dont feel sorry for that last bird that traps. He will be the first the next time out.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with all of the above. Here's what worked wrong for me but for you might be good. When I first started training my pigeons, I placed them into a rabbit cage and placed it on top of my pigeon loft. I sat them there for maybe an hour? For a couple of days. Then after they learned the call and to come in, I allowed them to fly. But instead of landing on the landing board, they always landed on the roof. ALWAYS. So in your case, just make sure they spend a great deal of time on the roof already. Hope this helps.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

If we cut the food, wont the birds try to look for food somewhere else,
may be nearby lofts?

Until recently(I have just got rollers & tipplers , and next to come is racing homers) I had only fancy pigeons and I let them fly daily, they fly for 5 to 10 min. sit in some nearby trees for 5 to 10 min(old birds, YB will sit for 15 to 30 min ) and come to loft. With just fancy birds I have never lost any birds, but few birds from nearby lofts has come to my place to eat.Hope this behavior is due to food cut. so how do you balance it?

So far, as I don't have separate sections for breeders and YB, Food will be there almost all the time. Only by afternoon 1' o clock the food will be finished and I used to top up by 3 or 4pm. Is this one of the reason my birds never went to others loft.?

Thanks
Diwa


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

No, food is not the reason why your pigeons never went down on nearby lofts. I've never heard of such a thing before. Birds trap into other lofts because they arent good fliers. I trap in birds too but they're usually scrubs and whatnot. Also i have the same problem as you with the loft and all and I want to say it is very very very very difficult to train young birds mixed with old birds. Especially when the old birds arent yours and are "prisoners" as some may call them. Just train them to trap and train them to come in with your call. this is all i can help you with. Once i got my young birds, i got rid of the old ones. Hope this helps!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you have other lofts close by, you will have visitors, some of your pigeons will go for a visit too. Most of them would return if not captured by the other loft especially if they have a mate. 

Pigeons are social birds, so while flying empty stomach, if they find a group just landing and feeding they do not hesitate to land with them and have a talk over the snack  The same trick we use to capture birds from other lofts


----------

